# Big Impulses Package - all the best impulses in one file!



## WidekMusic

Hi guys! Whats up!

I decided to collect all the most popular impulses which i found on the internet during my guitar career  and make this into the one great set 

This big set includes the most popular impulses like:

GuitarHack impulses
Sperimentale Pack 1.0.9
Catharsis

but also the less popular, but also awesome (probably not everyone heard about them )

ToneVampIRe 1 & 2
Clark Kent Match EQ IR Collection 
Signals_Gods_Cab_1.3
Travis Mesa Impulses 2
Mesa OS Burny HR 6505

and many more ... Overall, about 6000 pulses in the one 350 mb package. All the impulses are free.

Download (Second link very soon):

http://www.sendspace.com/file/vx54yx
http://minus.com/m6pd2X6wR#1
 
Edit - Larcher thanks!

http://www.mediafire.com/?nuup5uwaa62hc81 - Periphery IR 

Happy testing!


----------



## Larcher

I use this, it's fucking amazing.

POD Periphery IR B.wav

edit: what I mean is, you should add this to your list definitely


----------



## Fiction

Thank You, Kind Sirs.


----------



## 7Mic7

Downloading!

Thanks for the share


----------



## Michael T

Thanks, New to these.


----------



## musikizlife

this is incredible, thanks man!


----------



## Adversor

Thank you, brother, I will make my room to try all these out! May I ask what are your favorites? Any in particular?


----------



## explosivo

Thanks guys! Gonna try these out very soon.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Awesome!!! You can never have enough impulses


----------



## WidekMusic

Adversor said:


> Thank you, brother, I will make my room to try all these out! May I ask what are your favorites? Any in particular?



hi, i really like "Asem Recto" , awesome 4pulse from catharsis and GuitarHack Between/Edge from GuitarHack


----------



## DGKarehere

It says «The folder you requested has been deleted or has expired.» when I click on the first link


----------



## WidekMusic

Great Impulses Set - Minus

Here is the new link , i cant edit my first post, can a moderator may replace the link?


----------



## Dr Guy Mann

any chance I can still get these from somewhere?


----------



## Todes

Please reupload!


----------



## WidekMusic

Guys the link is still working  

Great Impulses Set - Great Impulses Set.rar - Minus

Cheers!


----------



## Todes

WidekMusic said:


> Guys the link is still working
> 
> Great Impulses Set - Great Impulses Set.rar - Minus
> 
> Cheers!



Could you reupload this please? , because when i try to download the link it says:

"Oops! This page appears broken. DNS Error - Server cannot be found."

And i cant use "the save link as"


----------



## Larcher

^ hmm odd, that link works for me!

edit: nope, i lied.


----------



## Dr Guy Mann

yeah, seems like their download server is not working


----------



## Djentliman

Want. bad.

use 4 shared or something else. this site i have had continual trouble from


----------



## Deathbykidd

Do need. are there bass impulses also in this?


----------



## Djentliman

link works here: Great Impulses Package - all the best impulses in one file!


----------



## Todes

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Guy Mann

yeah, thanks dude. here's the link: https://minus.com/mXvEFBqLC#1


----------



## shnizzle

i hate to break it to you, what you´re doing is very kind of you, but not legal. all the developers of those IR´s want their products to be downloaded from the official web sites and not be distributed by others. doesn´t matter if they are free or not.
i don´t care if i make an ass of myself right now, but since those IR´s are for free i think you can show your gratitude to the developers and respect their wishes.


----------



## Dr Guy Mann

good point, though as I understand, these are free and nobody is selling these or claiming that they are the ones who created these impulses


----------



## shnizzle

sure, there´s no copy right infringement. still the developers want the official sites to be used. just take a look at the official sperimental site for example:
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack
to make it easy i´ll quote what he says which is pretty clear to understand:

"*Note: you're NOT allowed to upload ANY of these impulses somewhere else. If you want to share them, link this page. Thanks.*

*Note for developers: you're ABSOLUTELY NOT ALLOWED to use my IRs in your COMMERCIAL products without ASKING me the permission."


*


----------



## phugoid

shnizzle said:


> i hate to break it to you, what you´re doing is very kind of you, but not legal. all the developers of those IR´s want their products to be downloaded from the official web sites and not be distributed by others. doesn´t matter if they are free or not.
> i don´t care if i make an ass of myself right now, but since those IR´s are for free i think you can show your gratitude to the developers and respect their wishes.



Dude, you are _not_ making an ass of yourself at all. It's a point of view that needs to be put out there, and I agree with you. 

The main reasons people give away something for free is to drive traffic to their website (to promote some other product or service), or to build their reputation and visibility. That doesn't happen if we bundle their stuff and release it separately.

I don't feel too sorry when a big corporation gets shafted by the little guy - it's like a mosquito sting. But most of the people developing these impulses are little guys too, let's help them out. 



shnizzle said:


> sure, there´s no copy right infringement. still the developers want the official sites to be used. just take a look at the official sperimental site for example:
> GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack
> to make it easy i´ll quote what he says which is pretty clear to understand:
> 
> "*Note: you're NOT allowed to upload ANY of these impulses somewhere else. If you want to share them, link this page. Thanks.*
> 
> *Note for developers: you're ABSOLUTELY NOT ALLOWED to use my IRs in your COMMERCIAL products without ASKING me the permission."*



This guy actually gave up developing his impulses, because on top of other disrespect he claims that he found his impulse in the Axe-FX and never got credit for it. I feel for him, and even if Fractal did this by accident it ain't cool.

I don't fault WidekMusic for wanting to share something so awesome, but I think it's more important to help these developers out.


----------



## Djentliman

If we could work on finding the original posts/websites for this pack that would be great! you could sticky it and nobody would ever need to search for IR's again. Just one kind-of-central location.


----------



## phugoid

Djentliman said:


> If we could work on finding the original posts/websites for this pack that would be great! you could sticky it and nobody would ever need to search for IR's again. Just one kind-of-central location.



I'll start working on that this afternoon, and see how far I get. If you want to help out, PM me with the links that you gather, and I'll merge it all into one big list - once it's done I'll post the list here and see if there's interest in making a new sticky for it.


----------



## phugoid

Alright, I looked up the sources for almost all the impulses in OP's package, so the authors get their due and you can find out more about them.

I included a direct link for most sources that don't have their own download page.

Guitar Hack's impulses
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Guitar Hack's Impulses - full pack
http://relivethefuture.com/music/patches/GuitarHacksImpulses.rar

Sperimental Pack 1.0.9 by Alu
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack (register to see download link)

Catharsis impulses
(Note: catharsis.supremepixels.com is no longer active, see https://www.facebook.com/catharsisstudios)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zq2yufvz46tn4w0/Catharsis.zip

ToneVampIRe
ToneVampIRe: Downloads

God's Cab
god's cab Signals Audio

Travis Mesa Impulses 2
Free Mesa Rectifier Impulses - 3 poweramps and 2 mics! - Ultimate Metal Forum
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1949675/Travis Mesa Impulses 2.zip

Mesa Impulses (6505 power amp) by Burny
New Mesa Impulses (6505 power amp) - Ultimate Metal Forum
Original link broken, try: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42232736/Burny Mesa OS 6505 HR.rar

Noarin's Diezel V30 SM57 impulses, by Alu
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Diezel V30 SM57 impulses (by Noarin) (register to see download link)

Harley Benton Impulses by Burny
Harley Benton Impulses - Ultimate Metal Forum
Original link broken, try: GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Harley Benton 4x12 V30 + SM57 impulses (thanks to Burny)

Clark Kent Match EQ (matching songs)
Clark Kent Match EQ IR Collection!! (FREE ofcourse) - Ultimate Metal Forum
Clark Kent Match EQ IR Collection.rar

Clark Kent Orange PPC412 IR pack
FREE!! Orange PPC412 IR pack!! - Ultimate Metal Forum
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19579590/Clark Kent's ABCD Orange IRs.rar

Mesa Impulses (DSS3), source unknown
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Mesa Impulses (DSS3) (register to see download link)
Another version, "fixed" by Alu: GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Mesa Impulses (DSS3)

Keiffer Guitar Impulse Files
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Keiffer Guitar Impulse Files
Original link broken, try: http://www.feki.hostuju.cz/impuls/KeifferGuitarImpulseFiles.zip

972 impulses recorded with an LA610
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Hey, here's 972 original impulses I recorded with an LA610.
Original link broken, try: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42232736/LA610.rar

Recabinet demo impulses
Recabinet - Speaker Simulator Plugin for VST, AU, and RTAS
http://recabi.net/demo/Recabinet_1.0_Demo.zip

Hall IRs by MetalJonesy
Hall IR's of mine - Very nice!!! - Ultimate Metal Forum
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/369408/MetalJonesy - Witham Hall IRs.rar

Metaltastic Recto Cab impulses
New Recto cab impulse time baby!!!! - Ultimate Metal Forum
Original link broken, try: http://www.feki.hostuju.cz/impuls/Metaltastic Recto Cab Impulses V1.zip
Note: improved version 2 file not available: Second batch of Recto cab impulses! - Ultimate Metal Forum

Metaltastic JSX + Mesa Stiletto 4x12 Impulses
VOLUME 2: More (and better) JSX + Mesa Stiletto 4x12 Impulses! - Ultimate Metal Forum
Original link broken, no alternative found

Orange 212 (v30s) impulses by FearComplexMusic
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Orange 212 (v30s) impulse
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3202762/orange_2_mics.rar

Orange 4x12 v30 impulses by Let it burn...
My Orange 4x12 v30 impulses - Ultimate Metal Forum
http://users.telenet.be/accesshome/drumsamples/Orange4x12v30-LetItBurn.zip

Bunch of impulses including "Rectifier_Setup_da_impact.zip"
le Châtelet - das Tonstudio in Hamburg Altona
Index of /IR/files

SPX990 Impulse Pack
Note: This is not the same source as the SPX990 files in WidekMusic's package, which seem unavailable
SPX990 Impulse Pack | signaltonoize.com

Soldano 412B
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - Soldano 412B (register to see download link)



Could not locate source:
- goddamnsavage
- GuitarGodget IR
- the four impulses sitting in the root directory of the package
- set of impulses from lord_awesomeguy


----------



## Dr Guy Mann

Thanks duder. Although, as I guessed, most of these are random guys' impulses a la "my friend made these" or "guy from Andy Sneap's forum did these"


----------



## blackcloud

thanks man!


----------



## Djentliman

Thanks! Sorry i didn't PM you, I needed sleep and had to work at sonic from 11am-8pm my time and just got home because we were SLAMMED!!


----------



## right_to_rage

Sick, thanks for throwing this together!


----------



## CosmoHack

Links are down!

Could anybody reupload it?

Thanks!


----------



## mnemonic

I'm not sure if this includes the above links, but it probably does. Heres my collection, tons of stuff I've downloaded over the years, all free impulses. 

https://www.mediafire.com/?di7ttu664cy7hnz


----------



## CosmoHack

mnemonic said:


> I'm not sure if this includes the above links, but it probably does. Heres my collection, tons of stuff I've downloaded over the years, all free impulses.
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?di7ttu664cy7hnz


Thank you!


----------

